

Apple and Google still not removing dangerous health app being used by patients - dirtyaura
http://www.imedicalapps.com/2015/02/apple-google-health-app-patients/

======
dirtyaura
This is a really interesting and problematic area. There is increasing amount
of apps that claim to do health measurements with the help of "propriety
algorithms" It should be noted that the writer is both a physicist AND a
digital health evangelist, so I assume that he provides a balanced view that
would take potential benefits of these kind of apps into account, if they had
them.

The following excerpt is pretty damning:

"I practice Emergency Medicine in a Level 1 trauma center. I see what poor
blood pressure management does on a daily basis. I see people arrive to my ER
non-responsive, on the verge of dying, due to hemorrhagic strokes secondary to
blood pressure that isn’t controlled. I frequently see hypertension become so
bad that it causes flash pulmonary edema, and patients literally arrive
drowning in their own lungs and unable to breath. I’ve talked to family
members telling them how their loved one died because their blood pressure was
too high, resulting in a catastrophic failure of their organs.

Blood pressure management is not for “recreational purposes”. This is not
entertainment. This is real life."

